# Do I have this dosing right?



## MilburnCreek (Apr 2, 2016)

I've been reading a shitload about HGH-somatropin, and I think I understand this, but if I'm wrong, someone please set me right because I am planning on starting this summer.

If a kit contains, say, ten 100iu ampules...

...and I dilute one ampule with 1 cc bariostatic water...

...that gives me 100 IUs of HGH.

Then, if i wish to take 2 ius daily, I will fill a U-100 insulin syringe to the number 20.

A single ampule of HGH, as diluted above, would then give me enough HGH for 5 days.

Do I have this math correct?

Thanks.


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 3, 2016)

A kit consists of 10-10iu vials, so there is 10ius in each vial.  Reconstitute with any amount of bac water you wish,  but typically it's 100ius or 1ml.  This  gives a concentration of 1iu gh/10iu solution,  so 20ius in the syringe contains 2ius of gh.


----------



## rAJJIN (Apr 3, 2016)

Like Magnus said it will likely be a 10iu vial your mixing.
so just use 1ml of water. If using 5iu per day use half the now mixed vial.


----------



## squatster (Apr 3, 2016)

MilburnCreek said:


> I've been reading a shitload about HGH-somatropin, and I think I understand this, but if I'm wrong, someone please set me right because I am planning on starting this summer.
> 
> If a kit contains, say, ten 100iu ampules...
> 
> ...



You got it correct my friend
Are you sure you csn't get a free script for the hgh?
Thayer give you a lot


----------



## lunasal (Jun 20, 2016)

Week 	Jintropin (IU/day)
   1	        2 IU (one injection)
   2	        2 IU (one injection)
   3	        2 IU (one injection)
   4	        2 IU (one injection)
   5	        2.5 IU (one injection)
   6	        3 IU for two injections (1.5 IU per injection)
   7	        3. 5 IU for two injections (1. 75 per injection)

that's my dose, only for reference.


----------



## ketsugo (May 1, 2018)

MilburnCreek said:


> I've been reading a shitload about HGH-somatropin, and I think I understand this, but if I'm wrong, someone please set me right because I am planning on starting this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





That’s how I feel it’s done . Just be sure your kits are 10iu not 8iu as there are differing


----------



## Ripper Jack (Aug 24, 2018)

If the vial contains 15 iu's would I add 1.5 cc of b.w.
to it?


----------



## Ripper Jack (Aug 24, 2018)

I haven't ever done this before and I'm uncertain about mixing the powder. I know the black tops have 5 mg so that makes 15 iu. Would it be right to use 1.5cc of b.w. to mix it?


----------



## ketsugo (Aug 25, 2018)

Yup your solution rate is correct . Some kits are 8 iu amps but you would be told when buying ( usually ) I’m excited to see how things go for ya ! I recall my first cycle when I stacked hgh with my aas ! It’s like night and day that was ten years ago I won’t cycle without now . Hgh like just seems to put your cycle over the top -I was in my 40s not eating as clean but fat kept melting off ( without diet ) crazy ! Though results I find are not drastic its like in couple months one day you look in mirror and can’t believe how great you look lol !


----------



## Sparkss (Aug 27, 2018)

wow, one small and one huge necro-bump in this thread


----------

